# The Ethics of Proofreading



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

Από το ιστολόγιο The Translator's Teacup: 

Like many translators, I also proofread the work of other translators. Like many translators, I have had at least one negative experience when having my own work proofread. Is it a coincidence that this was for an exceptionally large translation (21,000 words), and that the translation was also offered to another translator, who I nipped to the post and who was then assigned the proofreading? Probably not…

I was somewhat suspicious of the proofreader’s motives behind describing my translation as “shoddy”, despite the very small percentage of errors on this highly technical text, and some of those being from the translation memory itself. Was it for self-gain? Perhaps this proofreader, resentful that I had been selected for this valuable job, wanted to prove their superiority by expressing my inferiority? Not a very ethical approach, but I wondered if it had worked.

My friend and fellow linguist, Sasha Ward, once worked as a Project Administrator for a large translation agency. I described my situation and suspicions to him. I asked if he thought it happened a lot in the industry, and whether it was a problem noted by translation agencies. He replied, “Yes, all the time!”, “We had to get rid of loads [of proofreaders] for being too picky.”

Being careful and thorough is important, but when does this become “too picky”? When these criticisms cannot be backed up. When I criticise another translator’s work, I want to be sure the Project Manager or client concerned understands why. I include examples of errors made and the corrections necessary. I also try to offer some form of explanation and am careful to consider and mention other circumstances that may have affected the translator’s performance – everything from inexperience in that subject matter to the complexity of the text itself. Above all, I think it is important to be fair to our fellow translators. We should not unjustly criticise in an attempt to gain more work: as Sasha’s statement confirms – a too critical proofreader will only damage their own reputation. Similarly, we should praise the work of a good translator. This is not only the morally right and fair thing to do, but it offers a positive service to your client and shows that you are both fair and honest. Most clients prefer to work with people that are fair and honest.​
Η συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Θαυμάσιο και πολύ εύστοχο. Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί έχουμε να καταθέσουμε κάποιες προσωπικές εμπειρίες από αυτό, π.χ.:
Συνάδελφος που όχι απλώς είχε συμφέρον να βγάλει άχρηστη κάποια μετάφρασή μου, αλλά ήταν γι' αυτόν θέμα επιβίωσης να παραμείνει σε ένα πρότζεκτ που ένιωθε ότι του το παίρνουν από τα χέρια, δυστυχώς λειτούργησε ως αφανής proofreader. Το αποτέλεσμα αναμενόμενο και η δεοντολογία παραβιάστηκε βάναυσα. Ο λόγος που δεν τον έχω καταγγείλει επωνύμως είναι ότι προτιμώ να πιστεύω ότι θα τον τιμωρήσει κάποια μέρα το σύμπαν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ο λόγος που δεν τον έχω καταγγείλει επωνύμως είναι ότι προτιμώ να πιστεύω ότι θα τον τιμωρήσει κάποια μέρα το σύμπαν.



Αμ έτσι γεννιόνται οι θρησκείες. Αλλά αυτό δεν το πιστεύουν ούτε οι Εβραίοι, αλλιώς ακόμα θα περίμεναν να πέσουν μόνα τους τα τείχη της Ιεριχώς. (Από εκεί μάλιστα έμαθαν ότι «You won't bring down any walls unless you blow your own trumpet». :) )


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει, δηλαδή;  
Αλεξάνδρα πάντως εάν μπορείς να αποδείξεις (εννοώ με λεξικά, βοηθήματα και πηγές) ότι οι επεμβάσεις ήταν περιττές, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μην αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 29, 2011)

Για την αποφυγή τέτοιων ζητημάτων, πολλές εταιρείες αναθέτουν τη μετάφραση σε συγκεκριμένους μεταφραστές και τη διόρθωση πάλι σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα, χωρίς να αναμειγνύονται οι ρόλοι. Όταν γνωρίζεις ότι π.χ. για τον Χ λογαριασμό είσαι διορθώτρια, έχεις συμφέρον να αναφέρεις ποιος κάνει καλή δουλειά και ποιος όχι, γιατί έτσι διευκολύνεται και η δική σου εργασία, και δεν τίθεται θέμα αν οι διορθώσεις έχουν γίνει με υστεροβουλία. Δεν είναι λίγες φορές που έχω επαινέσει μεταφραστές, αλλά και το αντίστροφο. Το πρόβλημα είναι φυσικά όταν δεν υπάρχει η διαχωριστική γραμμή ή όταν οι proofreaders δεν γνωρίζουν βασικούς κανόνες γραμματικής. Για παράδειγμα, μια φορά κάποιος μου είχε διορθώσει π.χ. την μπαταρία σε τη μπαταρία (και το παράδειγμα είναι ενδεικτικό, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

Dimi said:


> μια φορά κάποιος μου είχε διορθώσει π.χ. την μπαταρία σε τη μπαταρία


Αχ αχ αχ... το "τελικό ν", ο μακράν πιο άχρηστος και χωρίς κτγμ λόγο ύπαρξης κανόνας τής γραμματικής (τα έχω γράψει ήδη) — και η στούπα των άσχετων επιμελητών... Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, πριν από το "μπ" γίνεται η σύγκρουση δύο σχολών σχετικά με τη διατήρησή του ή όχι — οπότε δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις τεκμηριωμένα άκρη...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Για την αποφυγή τέτοιων ζητημάτων, πολλές εταιρείες αναθέτουν τη μετάφραση σε συγκεκριμένους μεταφραστές και τη διόρθωση πάλι σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα, χωρίς να αναμειγνύονται οι ρόλοι.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σ' αυτή την τακτική, γιατί έτσι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να σε διαβάλει κάποιος προκειμένου να σου φάει τη θέση. Βέβαια, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, όχι απλώς δεν εφαρμόζει τέτοια τακτική, αλλά κάνει κάτι το πραγματικά παράλογο: Δίνει τις διορθώσεις κυρίως στους νέους και αδοκίμαστους συνεργάτες, τους αναθέτει δηλαδή να κρίνουν τον συνάδελφό τους, στον οποίο έχουν ανατεθεί οι μεταφράσεις και πληρώνεται από τετραπλάσια έως εξαπλάσια από τους ίδιους. Και μάλιστα, αυτό σου δηλώνει η εταιρεία όταν ξεκινάς τη συνεργασία μαζί της: θα ξεκινήσεις πρώτα από διορθώσεις και σιγά-σιγά μπορεί να σου αναθέσουμε και μεταφράσεις. Ε, είναι φως φανάρι ότι κάποιοι θα προσπαθήσουν με νύχια και με δόντια να αποδείξουν ότι είναι καλύτεροι, ώστε να φύγουν από τη θέση του διορθωτή και να πάνε στη θέση του μεταφραστή, αλλά μόνο η εταιρεία δεν το βλέπει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, είναι φως φανάρι ότι κάποιοι θα προσπαθήσουν με νύχια και με δόντια να αποδείξουν ότι είναι καλύτεροι, ώστε να φύγουν από τη θέση του διορθωτή και να πάνε στη θέση του μεταφραστή, αλλά μόνο η εταιρεία δεν το βλέπει.


Άλλο ενδεχόμενο: Με την ιδιότητα του διορθωτή οι νέοι κι άπειροι μεταφραστές βρίσκονται στη μοναδική θέση να βλέπουν από πρώτο χέρι τη δουλειά των παλιών και πολύπειρων μεταφραστών, οπότε έχουν και τη δυνατότητα (την οποία δεν θα μπορούσαν να αποκτήσουν υπό οιεσδήποτε άλλες συνθήκες) να μάθουν το πώς σκέπτονται και το πώς εργάζονται οι έμπειροι και συγκροτημένοι μεταφραστές, να αρχίσουν να καταρτίζουν μια βάση με εύστοχες αποδόσεις, με ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις, με έξυπνους χειρισμούς μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων κ.ο.κ., να σημειώνουν πυκνές αποδόσεις που είναι άγιο δισκοπότηρο [ΣτΖ: ] στον υποτιτλισμό, να κάνουν και κάνα γλωσσάρι αν τους κόβει — κι έτσι να αποτελέσουν το νέο αίμα για συνεργάτες μετάφρασης σε χαμηλότερες τιμές για την εταιρεία. Λέω 'γώ, τώρα... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν ξέρεις κάποιον που κάνει διορθώσεις ταινιών, δηλαδή αμείβεται με 30 ευρώ περίπου για δουλειά έξι ωρών και παραπάνω, και συγχρόνως να παίρνει μαθήματα, να σημειώνει και να διδάσκεται, φέρ' τον να μου τον δείξεις. Όσο για την εταιρεία, έχει ήδη βρει τους νέους φτηνούς συνεργάτες κατεβάζοντας τις _παγκόσμιες _τιμές της σε επίπεδο Τρίτου Κόσμου, όπως έχουμε πει σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

Μια σκέψη έκανα, Αλεξάνδρα. Ο νέος, σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα, εκείνο που έχει για πρώτη προτεραιότητα είναι το να εισχωρήσει στον χώρο — με κάθε τρόπο. Κι εδώ του δίνεται η δυνατότητα να διεισδύσει στη δουλειά συνδυάζοντάς την με επί της ουσίας αμειβόμενη πρακτική άσκηση απ' τους παλιούς και καλύτερους. Και χτίσιμο καλής εικόνας στα μάτια τού εργοδότη, αν έχει λίγο νιονιό. Μια χαρά προοπτική, ιδίως σ' έναν τόσο ανταγωνιστικό χώρο και με τόσο μεγάλη προσφορά, τη βλέπω. :)


----------



## Dimi (Mar 29, 2011)

Γνωστή η εταιρεία. Πάντως α) υποθέτουμε ότι ο νέος διορθωτής έχει τη θέληση να μάθει, κάτι που σπάνια συμβαίνει. Είναι δύσκολο να αφιερώσεις χρόνο για να κατανοήσεις και να απορροφήσεις το στυλ γραφής κάποιου και άλλο τόσο να βάλεις τον εγωισμό κατά μέρος και να παραδεχθείς ότι κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να το λέει και καλύτερα. β) δεν θέλουν όλες οι εταιρείες πρωτοεμφανιζόμενους διορθωτές, ειδικά εταιρείες όπως η Μicrosoft, HP κ.λπ. και αυτό γιατί ο διορθωτής ελέγχει τη δουλειά πολλών μεταφραστών και διασφαλίζει την εφαρμογή των style guides και της ορολογίας, οπότε ο ρόλος είναι πιο ανεβασμένος. Αν για παράδειγμα ξεφύγει κάτι, ο διορθωτής είναι υπεύθυνος, όχι ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

Dimi, δεν είπα ότι το φαινόμενο είναι γενικευμένο, διότι πράγματι δεν είναι (και θα ήταν παράλογο το να είναι). Όσο για το να είναι κάποιος διδάξιμος και να μπορεί να βάλει το εγώ του στην κωλότσεπη προκειμένου να μάθει, ε αυτό είναι προαπαιτούμενο για μια υγιή πορεία προς την επαγγελματική επιτυχία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Συνήθως, δεν έχει τα προσόντα για να γίνει διορθωτής της δουλειάς ενός έμπειρου μεταφραστή ένας νεοσσός συνάδελφός του -- ιδίως στον κλάδο του υποτιτλισμού όπου οι εταιρείες δεν σου ζητάνε κανένα τυπικό προσόν για να δηλώσεις μεταφραστής, απλώς σε περνάνε από ένα τεστ που έρχεται μέσω email και σε βαφτίζουν μεταφραστή και διορθωτή. Και μετά παίρνεις στα χέρια σου τη μετάφραση του συναδέλφου σου και του διορθώνεις τη *γεωργία (farming)* σε *αγροτιά*, ή συναντάς τη λέξη *οδαλίσκη *και γράφεις την παρατήρηση *"δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη".*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

Α καλά, το να διορθώνει ένας αόμματος τους πίνακες που ζωγράφισε κάποιος με οπτική οξύτητα >9/10 τείνει να γίνει πια ο κανόνας στον χώρο μας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2011)

Πάντως, αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Δεν είναι όλα αποτέλεσμα μελέτης με μολύβι και χαρτί, με λίγη καλή μνήμη σιγά- σιγά σου μένουν πολλά από αυτά που συναντάς. Και φυσικά δε γίνεται πάντα συνειδητά η αφομοίωση.


----------



## crystal (Mar 29, 2011)

Βέβαια, αν η εταιρεία ήθελε να εκπαιδεύσει τους νεότερους, θα μπορούσε πολύ απλά να τους στέλνει πίσω τις διορθωμένες τους μεταφράσεις, κι όποιος είχε διάθεση να μάθει, θα καθόταν να τις κοιτάξει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Η εταιρεία για την οποία μιλάω έχει όντως την τακτική να στέλνει τις διορθωμένες μεταφράσεις πίσω και να τις υποβάλλει στην τελική έγκριση του μεταφραστή. Το αποτέλεσμα έχει πραγματική πλάκα. Μπορεί να συμβούν τρία πράγματα:
Πρώτον, μπορεί να διαπιστώσεις ότι κάποιος άσχετος έχει αλλάξει σωστά πράγματα και τα έχει κάνει λάθος. Αλλά αφού η εταιρεία ζητάει την έγκρισή σου, τα επαναφέρεις στη σωστή τους κατάσταση.
Δεύτερον, αν σε τυφλώνει ο εγωισμός, αρνείσαι να δεις ακόμα και τις σωστές διορθώσεις. Επαναφέρεις τις δικές σου λανθασμένες επιλογές. Μου έχει συμβεί να διορθώσω λάθη σε όρους Χημείας και μετά να διαπιστώσω, στη φάση του τελικού ποιοτικού ελέγχου του αρχείου, ότι ο μεταφραστής απέρριψε όλες μου τις διορθώσεις και κράτησε όλα τα λάθη του αρχείου του, ακόμα και τα γραμματικά και τα τυπογραφικά.
Τρίτον, αν έχεις πέσει σε σωστό διορθωτή και συγχρόνως δεν είσαι υπέρμετρα εγωιστής, η δουλειά σου μπορεί όντως να βελτιωθεί.

Εν ολίγοις, κάτι βρωμάει σ' αυτό το σύστημα. Το σωστό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν μόνιμοι, έμπειροι διορθωτές, που μάλιστα θα συνεργάζονται με τον μεταφραστή και θα του αποδεικνύουν την αναγκαιότητα της διόρθωσης.


----------

